# Intense muscle cramps on cycle



## thegenius (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I just started a cycle of super dmz and im taking the recommended dosage of 1 cap day and 1 night. The last time i was supplementing i had intense painful muscle cramps all over that would trigger randomly. When i stretch in the morning my calf would lock up and id be immobile for 5 minutes. At the gym id bend over to change the weight stack and a single ab muscle would freak out and gets flex-locked and the pain is so intense that im sore for a week!

As soon as my cycle ended the problems went away, but i have never heard of such a thing. I drank plenty of water and tried loading up on potassium and nothing helped savE quitting the cycle.

Anyone have any advice? Id like to concentrate on lifting hard instead of worrying if im going to be handicapped from a rogue cramp!


----------



## Evil Eagle (Jan 4, 2012)

I did one cycle of hdrol and even with taurine I cramped like crazy in my glutes/hamstrings. You might try drinking pickle juice. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 4, 2012)

try increasing water intake, potassium and taurine


----------



## CG (Jan 4, 2012)

Water, potassium supps, taurine. I've heard pickle juice as well, never tried it though.

How much water were you getting daily?


----------



## thegenius (Jan 4, 2012)

so drink enbalming fluid aka pickle juice? 

I was drinking more water on cycle than I can handle, my stomach would hurt since I'm normally like a camel, one cup of water a week lol. 

I'll take whatever you suggest to prevent these cramps from coming back, I want to run a long-ish cycle and don't want to cut it short from what seems to be a stupid problem to have.


----------



## CG (Jan 4, 2012)

2 gallons of water a day should do ya, imo.


----------



## enhancedmood (Jan 5, 2012)

Muscle cramps suck mang


----------



## grotto72 (Jan 5, 2012)

also add magnesium into the mix. i find it really helps as i used to get hamstring cramps quite easily


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 5, 2012)

*

Emergen C ELECTRO-MIX Electrolytes**
*


----------



## nugget13 (Jan 5, 2012)

as others said, Taurine + drink more water

Potassium will help as well, but Taurine is most important. 

and wtf why are you even cycling if you did not research this first.


----------

